
Job: Elite C Hacker for OpenDNS - PStamatiou
A friend of mine at OpenDNS (SF-based startup) is looking for someone to fill this position:<p>Company: OpenDNS
Job Title: Senior C Programmer -- Elite Hacker / Engineer Types
Description: Elite C { Hacker | Software Engineer | Programmer }<p>The Opportunity:<p>OpenDNS is looking for an experienced unix (linux, openbsd, freebsd or solaris) software developer to join our engineering team. This is an opportunity to join an early-stage startup where you will be instrumental in architecting and developing software for next-generation Internet services.<p>You will be expected to work with us to design, code, test and deploy sound engineering solutions to complex problems. You will probably write code in C, but you should speak some scripting languages too.<p>The ideal candidate will be familiar with coding within a complete system and not just inside an IDE. Current and former OS hackers (linux kernel, freebsd, etc), database hackers (postgresql, oracle, mysql, etc), and popular daemon hackers might be great fits.<p>Some problems you might work on include:<p>- Helping collect, process and store large (LARGE!) data sets of DNS data. If you can chop a trillion rows of data without sweating, we want to talk to you.
- Working on signal/noise algorithms to detect malicious traffic on the Internet and proactively stop it before it reaches its destination.
- Optimizing network routing topologies to better traffic engineer data as it traverses our global network.<p>Requirements:<p>- A proven track record of getting software out the door and working well with a team.
- Extensive network programming on a unix platform.
- Comfort moving around a unix environment and using tools (for example) like make, strace, gdb, awk, sed, etc.
- Experience with some or all of the following protocols: DNS, HTTP, SMTP.
- Familiarity with various techniques for logging, storing and queuing data on a network, disk or memory system.<p>Bonus Points:<p>- BS or MS in Computer Science or related field.
- Experience developing software to interoperate within the specs of various RFCs.
- Experience with network routing protocols including BGP4 and OSPF.
- Experience with non-SQL database systems
- Familiarity with SQL (We use MySQL)
- Familiarity with PHP.
- Involvement in any Free or Open Source software projects.
- Quick Skill List (aka, keyword fodder for craigslist searching)
- C, libmemcache (memcached), Sockets, Network Programming, DNS, SVN, CDB (libcdb), hadoop, sawzall, BigTable, djbdns, apache, freebsd, debian, etc.

======
davidu
415 287 7721 if you have questions. or david {at} opendns.com

